# Bait



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

What's a good bait to use right now?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

A fast car and thumping music!

What are you trying to catch?


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

Hahaha. 

Anything but catfish. Some reds .


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Green Backs


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

What are those?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

They only work if you are chasing snapper.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Again, it depends on the species!


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you. I'll have to get some, somewhere.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Sand fleas, cut lady fish, mullet. Those will catch fish. If you catch catfish, change spots a little ways down the beach. Find good water movement.


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you happy hour hero.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hotsauce, I had to apologize. Don't use those. They're Slippery Dicks! Hence, depends on species. I was only kidding and hoping you would get your answers. Stick around and try some searches. Keep Fishin!


----------

